# tirarse a algo / tirar a algo



## ryba

Hola:

Antes que nada, quiero que quede claro que no me estoy refiriendo al uso del que se está tratando en el hilo *Tener relaciones*.

Bueno, ya sabemos que el verbo tirar se usa, entre otras, en la siguiente acepción:



> *tirar
> 
> 14. *Tender [una persona] hacia unas ideas o un modo de vida determinados:  _esta chica tira hacia la enseñanza_.
> 
> _ Diccionario de uso del español de América y España, VOX_


Mi pregunta es: *¿Se puede decir tirarse conservando el mismo significado?*

Es que ayer me encontré con esto (dicho por un argentino):

_(...) Por eso, particularmente, me identifico más con la vestimenta de las bandas de rock de los '90, al margen de su música. Porque se vestían de la forma que les cantaban las pelotas, y no se diferenciaban mucho del público. *Algunos se tiraban más al metal*, otros más al punk, otros al hard, pero sin grandes diferencias en su estética. (...)_

Me acuerdo de las advertencias que hicieron nuestros amigos de Venezuela y Bolivia que hicieron en el hilo *Tirando* y así aprovecho la ocasión para preguntarles a nuestros contertulios argentinos:

*¿El verbo tirar tiene o no connotaciones sexuales en Argentina?

*Muchas gracias de antemano.

Suerte,
chau


----------



## cenriquet

Bueno uno siempre puede _tirarse_ al metro, o a la taquillera. (lo siento no he podido resistir la tentación de hacer el chiste)


----------



## gvergara

ryba said:


> Mi pregunta es: *¿Se puede decir tirarse conservando el mismo significado?*
> 
> Es que ayer me encontré con esto (dicho por un argentino):
> 
> _(...) Por eso, particularmente, me identifico más con la vestimenta de las bandas de rock de los '90, al margen de su música. Porque se vestían de la forma que les cantaban las pelotas, y no se diferenciaban mucho del público. *Algunos se tiraban más al metal*, otros más al punk, otros al hard, pero sin grandes diferencias en su estética. (...)_
> 
> *¿El verbo tirar tiene o no connotaciones sexuales en Argentina?*
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> 
> Suerte,
> chau


Como anécdota, en Chile este verbo puede tener el primer significado, aunque se ocupa una estructura diferente:_ algo me/te/le, etc tira a alguien_ (_A algunos les tira más el metal_) Por otra parte, no tiene connotaciones sexuales. Adióshhh

GỠnzalỠ


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Aquí en mi país se usa la frase tirar con ese sentido de tener tendencia por una cosa o inclinarse por un gusto, como sinónimo tiene le da:

El le da a las lenguas.
Le da a las matemáticas.
...

por cierto Ryba, ¿qué hilo es eso del chico de Venezuela y de Bolivia? le doy click al links y no sale nada.


----------



## Aviador

cenriquet said:


> Bueno uno siempre puede _tirarse_ al metro, o a la taquillera. (lo siento no he podido resistir la tentación de hacer el chiste)



Hola.

 Yo lo haría en orden inverso, claro .

Bueno, ahora en serio. En este caso, para mi es claro el _significado de inclinarse por_, _preferir_.

El verbo _tirar_, hasta hace muy poco (3 ó 4 años) no tenía ninguna connotación sexual en Chile. La globalización de las comunicaciones ha hecho que algunos, los más jóvenes, estén comenzando a usarlo en ese sentido, pero todavía la población en general no creo que piense primero en ese significado. De hecho, es muy común todavía oir por ejemplo:

"_de camino a tu casa, ¿me tiras por ahí?_" cuando pedimos alguien que en automóvil nos acerque a nuestro destino.

Saludos


----------



## cenriquet

> "_de camino a tu casa, ¿me tiras por ahí?_" cuando pedimos alguien que en automóvil nos acerque a nuestro destino




Le recomiendo que si alguna vez viaja a España no diga lo de _me tiras por ahí_, Viene a sonar como: 'arrójame de una vez al vertedero que soy un trasto viejo e inútil' 

Curiosamente si se dice: 'Tire por la primera a la izquierda', o 'Tire por la calle..' con el significado que indica.


----------



## chics

Hola.

*Tirar a algo* (¡ojo! sin reflexivo) significa _tender a algo_. Se utiliza mucho para describir colores, por ejemplo; si digo que una manzana es verde tirando a amarilla es lo mismo que decir verde amarillenta, un traje puede ser azul tirando a negro (muy oscuro, pues), etc. También para otras cosas, puedo decir que la calidad de un producto es normalilla, tirando a mala, por ejemplo, y es que es más mala que buena. 

Dicho así no puede tener connotaciones sexuales, como ves. 
Sí las tiene -de hecho la expresión cambia completamente de significado- en cuanto pones el reflexivo: _tirarse algo_ sería follarse una cosa y *tirarse a alguien* lo es con una persona. Por ejemplo, me tiro al vecino es que me lo paso por la piedra.

Fácil ¿no? Pero entonces te encuentras con el ejemplo ese tuyo: "...*se tiran al punk...*". En ese caso tienes que considerar tirar como un sinónimo de _lanzar_: "...se lanzan al punk...". Como abalanzarse sobre algo (un pastel, o una tienda en las rebajas, por ejemplo, sin necesidad de nada sexual ¿eh?), deciden rápidamente que el punk va a ser la música que van a escuchar por encima de todas las demás. También existe "...se tiran _de cabeza_ a...", lo mismo pero más.

Existe también otra expresión con _tirar, _*les tira más el punk*, que significa que les gusta, atrae más. Es otro significado, pero se usa mucho más. 

Saludos.


----------



## cenriquet

> _tirarse algo_ sería follarse una cosa


No estoy de acuerdo. Perversiones aparte, en general _tirarse algo_ es _arrojarse algo. _Por ejemplo: tirarse piedras, tirarse los trastos a la cabeza.

También están las opciones de: _tirarse desde la ventana_, _tirar(se) por la calle de en medio_, _tirarse a la yugular_  y la muy maloliente de _tirarse pedos_ (con perdón)


----------



## chics

Ah, pues sí. Con tanto buscar las connotaciones sexuales que pedía ryba ya ni busqué las más utilizadas...


----------



## Aviador

cenriquet said:


> Le recomiendo que si alguna vez viaja a España no diga lo de _me tiras por ahí_, Viene a sonar como: 'arrójame de una vez al vertedero que soy un trasto viejo e inútil'
> 
> Curiosamente si se dice: 'Tire por la primera a la izquierda', o 'Tire por la calle..' con el significado que indica.



Sí, cenriquet. En Chile también podría tener ese significado, sin duda, pero dependiendo del contexto.

Además, añado que halar y jalar* no se usan en Chile. Por lo tanto, se dice:

_- tirar (de) la cuerda_
_- tirar (de) la cadena _(del inodoro)

*un neologismo aquí es _jalar_ como sinónimo de _consumir drogas_:

- _se pasa el día jalando_.

Saludos


----------



## chics

Aviador said:


> Además, añado que, halar y jalar* no se usan en Chile. Por lo tanto, se dice:
> _- tirar (de) la cuerda_
> _- tirar (de) la cadena _(del inodoro)


 
Aquí tampoco nos jalamos las cadenas del váter , tiramos de ellas. Y de la cuerda.

En España _jalar_ es un sinónimo informal de _comer_, normalmente con muchas ganas.


----------



## darthblue

ryba said:


> Hola:
> 
> Antes que nada, quiero que quede claro que no me estoy refiriendo al uso del que se está tratando en el hilo *Tener relaciones*.
> 
> Bueno, ya sabemos que el verbo tirar se usa, entre otras, en la siguiente acepción:
> 
> Mi pregunta es: *¿Se puede decir tirarse conservando el mismo significado?*
> 
> Es que ayer me encontré con esto (dicho por un argentino):
> 
> _(...) Por eso, particularmente, me identifico más con la vestimenta de las bandas de rock de los '90, al margen de su música. Porque se vestían de la forma que les cantaban las pelotas, y no se diferenciaban mucho del público. *Algunos se tiraban más al metal*, otros más al punk, otros al hard, pero sin grandes diferencias en su estética. (...)_
> 
> Me acuerdo de las advertencias que hicieron nuestros amigos de Venezuela y Bolivia que hicieron en el hilo *Tirando* y así aprovecho la ocasión para preguntarles a nuestros contertulios argentinos:
> 
> *¿El verbo tirar tiene o no connotaciones sexuales en Argentina?*
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> 
> Suerte,
> chau


 

En la frase está siendo utilizado como una tendencia hacia algo, con respecto a si tiene connotacion sexuales, muy pocas veces se usa "tirar" como un sinonimo de mantener relaciones sexuales.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

chics said:


> En España _jalar_ es un sinónimo informal de _comer_, normalmente con muchas ganas.



En la variante dialectal _alternativa_  "jalar" sí es sinónimo de "tirar".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Me parece que en México puede tener todos los significados que han puesto:

Tender (de tener tendencias: tira para homosexual)
Arrojar (se tiró por la ventana; tiró el papel en la basura; se tiraron hasta con la cubeta)
Llevar (tírame en el cine)
Jalar (se tiraron de los pelos; jalar además significa masturbar o trabajar, según el contexto)
Follar (aunque poco usado con este significado: me la tiré)
Declaración de amor (me le tiré: le pedí que fuera mi novia; se le tiró: le pidió que fuera su novia)
La tira es también la policía: ¡Ahí viene la tira!


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Me parece que en México puede tener todos los significados que han puesto:
> 
> 
> Un poco en desacuerdo contigo.
> Tender (de tener tendencias: tira para homosexual). *Yo no lo usaría así, me es mucho más familiar con los colores (no digo que no se pueda).*
> Arrojar (se tiró por la ventana; tiró el papel en la basura; se tiraron hasta con la cubeta)
> Llevar (tírame en el cine). *Nunca he escuchado ni diría esto.*
> Jalar (se tiraron de los pelos; jalar además significa masturbar o trabajar, *o que una mujer es facilona. ¿y qué, Marta si jala?* según el contexto)
> Follar (aunque poco usado con este significado: me la tiré). *Aquí si estoy muy en desacuerdo, creo que está es la forma que más utilizamos.*
> Declaración de amor (me le tiré: le pedí que fuera mi novia; se le tiró: le pidió que fuera su novia), *otra que tampoco he oído y si no es por tu ejemplo no la hubiera entendido.*
> La tira es también la policía: ¡Ahí viene la tira!


 
Otras que recuerdo:

Igual que lo que dijo Estefanía Perdoma. "Se las tira de muy inteligente"_ -no muy común, mucho más usual es la forma "*se las da de muy*..."-._

_Pedro le anda tirando a/para presidente._ Tiene el objetivo de ser presidente_._

*Saludishos*_._


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¡Hola, Mirx!

Por acá se usan constantemente (excepto la de tirarse a alguien en el significado de tener relaciones; es más común "me la cogí/chingué/piqué/troné y una larga lista de etcéteras). 

Cuando vas en el carro con alguien, y te dice ¿a dónde te llevo?, le dices tírame en mi casa. 

Acá, para que una chava "ande" contigo, te "le tiras".

¿Ya andas con Paty?
Sí, me le tiré ayer.

Lo del ejemplo de Marta, podría ser que pregunta uno si "jala" en el sentido de masturbar; también he oído que da el jalón, es decir, que muestra interés.

Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

> _*Algunos se tiraban más al metal*, otros más al punk, otros al hard, pero sin grandes diferencias en su estética._


Hola: Creo que el sentido acá es el de "tender a/inclinarse a". En una época pleocénica en Argentina se decía "tirarse" un muchacho a una chica, como intentar "declarársele", mostrarle su interés, o algo así. Que yo sepa en la actualidad, no le conozco la connotación sexual, pero no sería raro que los jóvenes lo hayan reciclado con tal sentido. Realmente no lo sé.....


----------



## ryba

Excelentes sus comentarios. Lo explican todo muy claro y algunos te hacen morir de risa. Muchas gracias!!!



Estefanía Perdomo said:


> por cierto Ryba, ¿qué hilo es eso del chico de Venezuela y de Bolivia? le doy click al links y no sale nada.



Uh, perdón, ahorita corrijo el enlace.



cenriquet said:


> Curiosamente si se dice: 'Tire por la primera a la izquierda', o 'Tire por la calle..' con el significado que indica.


Ése está marcado como un uso propio especialmente del Reino.


> *tirar*
> 
> *20.* Esp
> Empezar a seguir una dirección:
> _cuando llegues a la farmacia tira a la derecha._
> 
> _ Diccionario de uso del español de América y España, VOX_





mirx said:


> _Pedro le anda tirando a/para presidente._ Tiene el objetivo de ser presidente_._



Ése aparece marcado como mexicano-rioplatense.



> *tirar
> 
> **19.* coloquial
> RPlata, Méx
> Desear algo o tener el propósito de alcanzarlo:
> _le tira ser director de la escuela._
> 
> _ Diccionario de uso del español de América y España, VOX_



Cuídense


----------



## Atilano

De acuerdo con Chics.


chics said:


> Pero entonces te encuentras con el ejemplo ese tuyo: "...*se tiran al punk...*". En ese caso tienes que considerar tirar como un sinónimo de _lanzar_: "...se lanzan al punk...". Como abalanzarse sobre algo (un pastel, o una tienda en las rebajas, por ejemplo, sin necesidad de nada sexual ¿eh?), deciden rápidamente que el punk va a ser la música que van a escuchar por encima de todas las demás. También existe "...se tiran _de cabeza_ a...", lo mismo pero más.
> 
> Existe también otra expresión con _tirar, _*les tira más el punk*, que significa que les gusta, atrae más. Es otro significado, pero se usa mucho más.


Este uso de tirar con el sentido de atraer excluye la forma pronominal:
Tiran más dos tetas que dos carretas.​


----------



## Eli Enne

Amigos:
He leído todas las informaciones sobre el uso de tirar-tirarse y sigo en duda en cuanto a su uso en la frase:
"Las personas que buscan pareja (se tiran - se arrojan - se vuelcan) cada vez a sitios de encuentros en Internet."
sería realmente se tiran la respuesta correcta a esta frase o una de las otras dos opciones estarías mejor empleadas?
gracias por todo lo que me puedan aclarar.
Eliene (desde Brasil)


----------



## Rayines

Eli Enne said:


> Amigos:
> He leído todas las informaciones sobre el uso de tirar-tirarse y sigo en duda en cuanto a su uso en la frase:
> "Las personas que buscan pareja (se tiran - se arrojan - se vuelcan) cada vez a sitios de encuentros en Internet."
> sería realmente se tiran la respuesta correcta a esta frase o una de las otras dos opciones estarías mejor empleadas?
> gracias por todo lo que me puedan aclarar.
> Eliene (desde Brasil)


Hola: no en este caso la que corresponde es "se vuelcan".


----------



## Eli Enne

muchas gracias, Inés.


----------



## Kaxgufen

A esa frase le falta un "más" o un "menos". Y por lo menos en estas playas del estuario, tal vez diríamos así: 

"Las personas que buscan pareja* se inclinan *cada vez (más/menos) *por* sitios de encuentr*o* en Internet."

Leo recién que proponen "se vuelcan". Yo no lo usaría, pero si te gusta, dale.


----------



## Eli Enne

Gracias por contestar, la verdad es que debo escoger una de las tres opciones propuestas :-(  (tirar - arrojar - volcar).


----------



## ukimix

Eli Enne said:


> Gracias por contestar, la verdad es que *debo escoger* una de las tres opciones propuestas :-(  (tirar - arrojar - volcar).



*Fuera de la escuela*:Formal: "Las personas que buscan pareja se vuelcan cada vez más a sitios de encuentros en Internet." (Columnas de opinión, libros, conversaciones de eruditos, y otros)
Informal: "Las personas que buscan pareja se tiran cada vez más a sitios de encuentros en Internet." (Columnas de opinión alternativas, libros alternativos, cafetería, bar, conversatorios en internet, y un largo etc.)
​
*En la escuela*:
"Las personas que buscan pareja se vuelcan cada vez más a sitios de encuentros en Internet."
"Las personas que buscan pareja se tiran cada vez a más sitios de encuentros en Internet."

​... Y luego nos toca hablar del fracaso de la educación. 

Edito: Y "Las personas que buscan pareja se arrojan cada vez más a sitios de encuentros en Internet" es correcta si alguien quiere exagerar y, en algún sentido, hacer mofa de la búsqueda de pareja por internet. Pero como en algunas escuelas no se permiten las burlas, pues, también puede estar mal. 

La verdad es que me parece un poco tonto el ejercicio. Pero tu duda me parece legítima y respetable, y soy honesto en mi respuesta.


----------



## Eli Enne

¡Ay Dios mío! y qué hacer si, en principio las tres están correctas?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Tirarse:  Me tiro al agua desde el trampolín.
Arrojarse: Se suicidó arrojándose desde un octavo piso.
Volcarse: Le dieron un golpazo al jarrón y se volcó.

Ahora decidan ustedes cual de los tres verbos puede dar el sentido metafórico necesario para significar que uno abre una página web.

Yo me "decanto" por el tercero, y tampoco me gusta mucho que digamos.


----------



## Eli Enne

Por esta razón les consulté en el foro, no encuentro sentido en ninguna de las tres opciones, pero en el diccionario hay también el sentido de dedicarse, devotarse para el verbo volcarse, PERO este verbo se usa con la preposición EN no A, como está en la frase.  Resulta que el texto donde aparece la frase para completar está hecho por argentinos :-(  por eso me imaginé que sería más fácil que ustedes me lo aclarasen. Además es un texto bastante común, sin ningún sentido metafórico.

tirarse = abalanzarse, precipitarse a decir o ejecutar algo: arrojarse; dejar caer, desechar, malgastar, disparar, publicar, trazar, atraer.
arrojarse = impelir con violencia algo, de modo que recorra una distancia, movida del impulso que ha recibido.
volcarse = derribarse, dedicarse, devotarse (sobre algo - causa, estudios, etc); torcer o trastornar algo hacia un lado o totalmente de modo que caiga o se vierta el contenido por ello.  PRNL.: dicho de una persona: poner en favor de otra o de un propósito todo cuando puede, hasta excederse (=dedicarse).

las definiciones sí las tengo, pero no alcanzo ponerlas en la frase.

Muchas gracias de todos los modos.
Eliene


----------



## Eli Enne

realmente a la frase que escribi falta la palabra más:

"Las personas que buscan pareja (se tiran - se arrojan - se vuelcan) cada vez más a sitios de encuentros en Internet."


----------



## Rayines

Insisto: para mí "se vuelcan a" está perfecta. Ni se tiran, ni se arrojan, por lo menos en Argentina. Tal vez varíe en otros países.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Coincido con Kaxgufen en el #23: _"Las personas que buscan pareja* se inclinan *cada vez (más/menos) *por* sitios de encuentr*o* en Internet."_ Yo lo diría de esa manera.

Pero si las únicas posibilidades son las 3 que detalla Eli Enne, entonces _me inclino_  por *se vuelcan a* como propone Rayines.


----------



## Eli Enne

Muchas gracias, amigos, por toda la auyda.
Un saludo desde Brasil
Eliene


----------



## ukimix

Yo también creo que es _vuelcan_; era lo que había querido escribir ayer tarde en la noche en el # 25. Pero entro y me doy cuenta que ya estaba medio dormido.


----------



## Eli Enne

gracias y un gran saludo a todos
Eliene


----------



## macame

Eli Enne said:


> realmente a la frase que escribi falta la palabra más:
> 
> "Las personas que buscan pareja (se tiran - se arrojan - se vuelcan) cada vez más a sitios de encuentros en Internet."



Volcarse no puede ser porque se construye con un complemento precedido por en o por con: volcarse en/volcarse con. Volcarse a nunca lo he visto ni oído, por lo menos por aquí (España peninsular).

Te quedan como opciones posibles tirarse o arrojarse. Aunque no me gusta ninguna particularmente, parece que tirarse me suena un poquito mejor.


----------



## Rayines

macame said:


> Volcarse no puede ser porque se construye con un complemento precedido por en o por con: volcarse en/volcarse con. Volcarse a nunca lo he visto ni oído, por lo menos por aquí (España peninsular).
> 
> Te quedan como opciones posibles tirarse o arrojarse. Aunque no me gusta ninguna particularmente, parece que tirarse me suena un poquito mejor.


Hola: ¿Nunca escuchaste "se volcó a la literatura/ a las ciencias/ a la cinematografía"?


----------



## Eli Enne

Macame estoy de acuerdo contigo, yo tampoco he visto volcarse con la preposición "a".  Quizá sea algo más puntual, para determinada región o país.  La verdad es que yo tampoco acepto arrojarse o tirarse como respuesta, pienso que volcar sería la mejor opción, con ese pequeño "error" de regencia.


----------



## ukimix

¿Buscaste en google books o en el CREA? Allí verás muchos casos de prensa y libros en los que aparecen conjugaciones del verbo *volcar* seguidas de la preposición *a*.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Según el DPD, "volcarse", con la acepción que se le da en el ejemplo que abre el hilo, se utiliza con _en _o _con, _como ya han comentado. Y así es como siempre lo he leído y oído. No dudo que haya casos de uso en textos periodísticos o literarios, pero eso no suele ser garantía o sinónimo de corrección. Quizá sea otro ejemplo de diferencias regionales...

Saludos


----------



## Eli Enne

Ukimixy Miguel

Así es, no siempre los textos periodísticos suelen ser garantía del uso correcto de la gramática.  Pienso que sí, es posible, encontrar su uso con la preposición "a".  He buscado en el diccionario panhispánico de dudas, tampoco he encontrado allí información en cuanto a eso, desgraciadamente.

saludos,
Eliene


----------



## ukimix

Disiento de lo que ustedes dicen, estimados Miguel y Eli. Las gramáticas se escriben describiendo y explicando los que en un momento dado se consideran usos correctos o reputados del lenguaje. Luego vienen los escritores e inventan cosas nuevas que más tarde aún las gramáticas terminarán por incorporar. En este caso, no se trata, sin embargo, de ninguna invención. Los tantísimos casos en periódicos y libros reconocidos, escritos en español, de la secuencia *volcar + a* son hoy un indicio de que mañana, textos como el futuro DPD, serán actualizado. Mucho más seguro es, si los textos que contienen las últimas descripciones y normas (Gramática, Ortografía) son escritos por la ASALE que incluye en ellos, por política, también las diferencias regionales. 

Don Gabriel decía: "El deber de los escritores no es conservar el lenguaje sino abrirle camino en la historia. Los gramáticos revientan de ira con nuestros desatinos, pero los del siglo siguiente los recogen como genialidades de la lengua. De modo que tranquilos todos: no hay pleito. Nos vemos en el tercer milenio."


----------



## Eli Enne

Estás correctísimo, ukimix.


----------



## ukimix

Un saludo


----------

